# Hey Everyone!



## simplicity (Nov 28, 2006)

New to the forum, how is everyone doing!



Take "IT" Easy,
John


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## exile (Nov 28, 2006)

simplicity said:


> New to the forum, how is everyone doing!


 
Very well, John, and all the better for having you with us on MT---welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello & welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome to martialtalk
I look forward to reading your posts


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Im new here too. But it seem like this forum has a great wealth of info.




take care,
Chang


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to  MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Post early and often..


----------



## bydand (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope to see more of you here.


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Howdy and welcome aboard.  Coffee's in the corner with the triscuits.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 9, 2022)

Wow 16 years ago 😳


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2022)

simplicity said:


> Wow 16 years ago 😳


Wow, you brought back a lot of names I haven't seen in a long time. Welcome back to the site..you planning to stick around?


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 11, 2022)

welcome to MT enjoy your stay


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome back.  Your dreams were your ticket out.  Welcome back... to that same old place that you laughed about.  

Well the names have all changed since you hung around.  But the dreams have remained, and they've turned around.

Who'd of thought they'd lead ya back here where they need ya.  

Yeah, we tease him a lot, 'cause we got him on the spot.  Welcome back.
Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 11, 2022)

simplicity said:


> New to the forum, how is everyone doing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------

